# Whitepoint Resort, NS



## merc (May 15, 2006)

Whitepoint Resort, NS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone know how this resort trades in the late summer? It seems to be the only one in the Maritimes and we have had a request in for 6 months with a good deposited trade but no action. (The RCI folks I have talked to keep thinking it is the same as trading into Ontario, so really they have no info to help consider probablities of an exchange coming through.)


----------



## Smooth Air (May 16, 2006)

Where is Whitepoint Resort located in Nova Scotia? I have never heard of it & I know NS quite well....visit there a few times a year!


----------



## Dave M (May 16, 2006)

It's about a 10-minute drive from Liverpool.


----------



## "Roger" (May 16, 2006)

Try this...

White Point Vacation Club

In response to the OP, I don't know how much availabily there is in late summer, but would guess that few deposits get outside of RCI Points.  As the OP says, there are really no other timeshares in the maritimes and yet it is a very popular summer destination.

PS -- Checking Points, a three bedroom unit is available in late September for this year.  I have no idea whether August units were available earlier or how fast they were taken.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 5, 2006)

*RCI 6148 - White Point Vacation Club Nova Scotia - Points*

There is a Resort Update in the 
RCI Endless Vacation Magazine 
Sept/October 2006 on Page 68

www.whitepoint.com/


----------



## MonicaD (Nov 23, 2006)

I was watching this resort weekly hoping to book something using RCI points in 07.  There was availability every week up until mid June.  Of course I was looking for July or August to coincide with the school break.  My guess is that because it's points they don't have to bank any summer weeks to get their owners what they want to trade for.  They probably rent all the high season weeks.  We ended up booking a rental for next summer because we had our hearts set on this resort.


----------

